# Sunday Special – Word for Word



## luckytrim (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunday Special – Word for Word

I give you definitions for two words which form another  word......
The first word will always begin with "F"
I'll answer #1 to get you started...

1. Front part of the head + Raise up   
Answer: face lift
2. Closed hand + An angry argument   
3. Found on a bird + Amount of heaviness   
4. An obscuring haze + A brass wind instrument   
5. Device for producing a current of air + Animal appendage    
6. Dietary roughage + Transparent material   
7. Property with crops + Set Down  
8. Wild animal with a long bushy tail + Gait of a horse    
9. Man or boy + Sea vessel   
10. Aquatic fauna + Gross wage minus taxes   
11. Transportation charge + Hole drilled for water    
12. Being before all others + Rotating pointer that tells  time   
13. No price + Knights weapon   
14. Part of the Bed + escaped
15. To drop suddenly + Not in   
16. digit + Slim, pointed piece of metal   
17. Provide food for + The rear portion   
18. An idiot + Evidence that shows something is true    
19. Tiny magical being + A story   
20. Terminate employment + Upper limb   
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Face lift    
2. Fist fight 
3. Featherweight
4. Foghorn
5. Fantail
6. Fiberglass
7. Farmland
8. Foxtrot
9. Fellowship
10. Fishnet
11. Farewell
12. firsthand
13. Freelance
14. Footloose
15. Fallout
16. Fingernail (Acceptable; Fingerpick)
17. Feedback
18. Foolproof
19. Fairytale
20. Firearm


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2018)

That one was easy and tough, I got 16/20.


----------

